# Green Eyed Devil Dog



## woollybear (Mar 11, 2012)

Interesting example of "red eye"

I didn't do any PP to get the green eyes!!


----------



## Kahuna (Mar 11, 2012)

I've seen this movie and it doesn't end well... 

Cute puppy


----------

